# Have Orks/Want $$$



## reggen (May 18, 2011)

I have a large..ish Ork army for 40K. Most of the army is painted, there are a few things not quite done, and they will be mentioned as such next to whats with the army. The force is ready to go out of the box if you just want to play, or ready to be added to your existing force, or can be added to. Whatever you want to do, this is a great fun army. Included are the following,

1 Ghazghkull Thraka
2 Ork War bosses (both from the black reach set)
1 Big Mek with Kustom Force Field
8 Burnaboyz
8 Lootas
2 Meks with Kustom Mega Blasta
18 Nobs equiped as follows
-5 with Boss Poles and Power claws
-1 Waagh Banner (OOP model, very cool looking)
-1 Kombiskorcha
-1 Kombirokkit
-1 Kombirokkit and Big Choppa
-1 Big Choppa
-2 Power Klaws
-6 Choppa and Slugga
-1 Pain Boy
34 Boyz with Slugga and Choppas
50 Boyz with Shootas
8 Boyz with Big Shootas
5 Boyz with Rokkit Launchas
5 Boyz, still on sprue, with either Slugga and Choppa's or Sluggas. The spure has been sprayed black but that's all.
9 Storm Boyz. There is an additional Nob for this squad, he is sprayed black but that is as far as he got, he is unassembled as well. This makes for a total of 10 Rokkit Boyz.
6 Deffkopta's from the Black reach sets. they have Twin Linked Rokkit Launcha's. 1 is fully painted, 2 are primed black, 3 have no paint at all on them. 
2 Trukks (OOP, these are the old small ones, don't look as cool as the new, but have a huge advantage for being easy to hide.)
6 Killa Kans, equipped as followed
-2 With Grotzooka
-2 with Big Shoota
-2 with Rokkit Launcha
-These are the new ones. Very nice looking model.
1 Battlewagon with 4 Big Shootas and a Deff Rolla. The Deff Rolla is the one from Games Workshop .
The sprues for the Battlewagon will be included, allowing you to add the 'ard case and big gun if you wish.

Also for options from Grots we have an ammo runt and a grot orderly included to make even more wound shenanigans on the nobs if you want.

Also, of course the Newest Ork Codex will be included. If you would like the previous one, I do have it and can include if you want, just add a note are send a message with your payment to include it. I always found it fun to see what has changed over time. Now if you made it through all that, then you must have an interest so rest assured that they have been packed as carefully and with as much padding as I could do. 

I have loved making and playing this army over the years, but is has been sidelined for almost a year now and I think they deserve a home that will get out of the box and have a grand WAAGH. 

Now I know I don't have a rating on this site, but if you want to see my history as a seller, you can check out my score on ebay, the name is Reggen79. If you have an interest, just message or email me, I will get back to you as soon as I can.

If you want pics, again just message and I will get them to you right away.


----------

